# Introductions!



## cocomojo (Nov 19, 2009)

I find myself visiting your forum desperately seeking a new friend (or 3) for my daughter. She watched her beloved Choo Choo (seal point fancy mouse) die, snuggled in her hands last night & is adamant that the sooner more little furries are running round the cage the better!
I'm based near to Newtown in Mid Wales and cannot find a mouse breeder close by. Does anyone out there have any ideas where I could find a reputable breeder?
Thanks in advance.


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

I think Vi from this forum is in Shrewsbury - not sure if that is close enough for you? Welcome btw!


----------



## cocomojo (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you for your reply. Shrewsbury is brilliant - about 40 miles away. Would you happen to know how I can contact Vi :?:


----------



## Cait (Oct 3, 2008)

Just click on the link below and there are ways to contact her on the left hand side of her profile 

http://www.fancymicebreeders.com/phpBB3/memberlist.php?mode=viewprofile&u=62


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

Hi, welcome to our forum


----------



## Rowangate (Jul 28, 2009)

Hi & welcome to the forum, I hope you manage to find some mice.


----------



## cocomojo (Nov 19, 2009)

Thank you for making me feel so welcome. I think we have located some mice through our local pet centre. They have found a breeder who can supply them, so fingers crossed we should have new residents soon!!


----------



## Kallan (Aug 16, 2009)

Welcome to the forum  Let us know of your new arrivals!


----------



## cocomojo (Nov 19, 2009)

Just got back from choosing our new girlies - the store wants to keep them overnight as they only arrived from the breeder today. We can collect them in the morning. My daughter has chosen two seal points, but with darker bodies than our last one. I'll try to post pics when they arrive so you experts out there can tell us exactly what colour they are!
Am still wanting to locate a buck, but not sure what colour is best suited with our does, so any ideas/advice welcome.
We'd also like to find out about shows and exhibitions - where are they in the country and where can I find out details? I'm thinking it would be a good place to gather info and learn more.

Thanks again to you nice mousie people.


----------



## moustress (Sep 25, 2009)

Welcome! Glad to see you found what you wanted. You know we want to see pix as soon as possible. Maybe they are shaded mousies?


----------

